# Taizhou New Railway Station



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

O YEAH IT‘S A SMALL CITY~


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow nice! Which province is Taizhou located in? Never heard of it. Theres so many nice stations popping up in China, the Nanjing railway station and metro plus this and the giant Shanghai circular railway station being built. Its just awesome.


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Cool! Looks like an airport, so modern and spotless....nice the hostess too!


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> Wow nice! Which province is Taizhou located in? Never heard of it. Theres so many nice stations popping up in China, the Nanjing railway station and metro plus this and the giant Shanghai circular railway station being built. Its just awesome.


Taizhou (泰州 ) is a city in Jiangsu Province. There is another Taizhou（台州 ） in Zhejiang province.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Il_Milanese said:


> Cool! Looks like an airport, so modernt and spotless....nice the hostess too!


Especially for the photo below!!!   



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## forzagrifo (Oct 2, 2004)

Holy...Jiangsu province is really getting rich.


----------

